
TIS-100P on the App Store - shawndumas
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tis-100p/id1070879899?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
======
lazerwalker
I love this game, and am so happy to see it on the iPad.

That being said, it's a bit of a shame it uses a virtual keyboard. Given the
relatively constrained set of possible inputs (a dozen instructions, plus
UP/DOWN/LEFT/RIGHT/ACC/NIL), it would have been cool to see him explore some
more experimental touch-friendly input methods.

~~~
pekk
It doesn't seem fair to not allow proper comments and label choices using the
keyboard...

~~~
maho
In those cases, the keyboard could pop up. For most instructions, you don't
need the keyboard.

------
brian-armstrong
TIS-100 is a fantastic game and it gives you lots of opportunities to use any
dataflow or compiler optimizations you might know about. The instruction set
is rather limited, not even giving us shift or bitwise ops, but it turns out
to be more than sufficient.

I've made a youtube that demonstrates some pipelining and loop unrolling in
one of my solutions for Signal Averager. This video does contain some spoilers
but will give you an idea of what's possible in TIS-100, just in case you're
on the fence :)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBfEcxvJ6aY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBfEcxvJ6aY)

------
shawndumas
[http://reddit.com/r/tis100/](http://reddit.com/r/tis100/)

------
minimax
I really loved playing this game on Steam and I would happily pay for more
levels. I wonder how useful TIS-100 would be for teaching programming. The
limited instruction set and number of registers make for a very simple and
easy to understand programming environment.

~~~
gmurphy
My father used to teach microcontroller programming (after doing it for years
at TI); he LOVES this game, wishes he had it when he was teaching students
just a few years ago, and has recommended it to the professors who succeeded
him.

------
0x54MUR41
If you want to play an emulator of TIS-100 in PC, I would recommend this one
[1].

It is TIS-100, not TIS-100P. I don't know what difference between those.

[1]:
[https://github.com/eviltrout/tis-100](https://github.com/eviltrout/tis-100)

------
jdcarter
I've enjoyed playing the Steam version of this. Really good puzzles and even
has a story line. Print out the manual for a proper old-school experience!

~~~
pepijndevos
Is the assembly language an existing variation, or some imaginary machine?

~~~
bendykstra
They are very simple, imaginary machines. They only have one general purpose
register, a single non-addressable register to which you can copy or swap the
value in the main register and four I/O registers for communicating with
adjacent machines. To get anything complex done, you need to use multiple
machines and much of the puzzling is spent figuring out how to divide the
responsibilities.

------
candeira
Someone make an API to link this and Starfighter.io.

~~~
danielvf
Given the trivial instruction set, you could probably do it yourself!

------
artursapek
Pretty niche market they're going after with this one! I'd buy it if I had an
iPad.

~~~
drivers99
Looks like it's also available on steam and gog, so you don't need an iPad.

This looks like it could be my type of fun. SpaceChem was awesome because it
made me feel like I was designing microcode in a way (in that you have to
coordinate independent things to work together with some basic commands), and
KOHCTPYKTOP was really fun for (simulated) designing of integrated circuits
from transistors by hand.

Here's a reddit AMA from 6 months ago. I guess the game is actually not new
after all.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3brxcs/i_am_zach_bart...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3brxcs/i_am_zach_barth_the_creative_director_of_the_game/)

~~~
jasonkostempski
I got it through Stream last summer, it's super fun. I think I only paid like
$3 for it but I would definitely pay the $7 it's at now.

------
paste0x78
Would love to see this on android since its built in unity (or at least the
original was).

